# Not the way it was.



## gwest (Feb 24, 2010)

Just finished dinner. Phone rang, on the other end was a business that is about 20 minutes away. They said there was a swarm of Honeybees on a commercial trash dumpster. Would you come and get them? I told them I would be right over. About 30 minutes later I was face to face with the honeybees. 
They were all over the dumpster. inside and out. Along with and in the trash bags, *WHAT A MESS*. I did not put on a suit and gloves as it was to be a swarm. *THEY... ARE... MEAN*. I put my suit on very quickly, What nasty honeybees. Finally, 2hrs later 95% of the honeybees are in the box. There was a lot of bees. Although a few met their maker after they let me have the point. Little white pulsating venom sacks all over me, poor honeybees. Got the honeybees home and the next day pulled 2 frames of brood from another hive. They are doing GREAT. 
After a few experiences of messing with Honeybees, I believe a commercial pollinator may have stopped at this business to fuel the truck, eat and or sleep. maybe he did not leave until the sun came up or they flew to the light pole next to the dumpster and when the sun came up the Honeybees settled on the dumpster. In a trash bag I had a empty Honey Nut Cheerios box full of Honeybees, I would not have thought that. In any event I received my venom dosage and the honeybees got a new home. What an adventure. :w:


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Kinda glad you got that call and not me Jim


----------



## cwood6_10 (Apr 17, 2012)

I second what Bsweet said. i got stung on the nose the other day by mean bees like that the other day. Standing 20 feet away not even bothering them. Have some of them in the back yard and they don't like it when I come by. very unhappy bees


----------

